# Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Marc Jacobs Spring/Summer 2017 Show as part of New York City Fashion Week - September 15, 2016 (8x)



## Mandalorianer (16 Sep. 2016)

​


----------



## ass20 (16 Sep. 2016)

Thanks for Kendall


----------

